# Is this video a good way to redpill people about the Holocaust?



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

Would you say that the Combination of Killer Beans, Matrix Music and Holocaust denial is a good way to spread the truth?


----------



## 352Div (Jun 11, 2022)

I can't actually believe that people are redpilled about the holocaust when talking about the Auschwitz oven problem. The Dirlewanger brigade didn't use a single oven to kill 30.000 partisans and civilians.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

352Div said:


> I can't actually believe that people are redpilled about the holocaust when talking about the Auschwitz oven problem. The Dirlewanger brigade didn't use a single oven to kill 30.000 partisans and civilians.


You talking about this old chap? Yea,continue believing the propaganda that ''historians''spread about him and never, ever check out their early life sections on wikipedia.


----------



## 352Div (Jun 11, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> You talking about this old chap? Yea,continue believing the propaganda that ''historians''spread about him and never, ever check out their early life sections on wikipedia.


What is the correct history then? I'm genuinely curious to know.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

352Div said:


> What is the correct history then? I'm genuinely curious to know.


(((Poles))) fucked around and found out. David Irving can tell you more about it.


----------



## 352Div (Jun 11, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> (((Poles))) fucked around and found out. David Irving can tell you more about it.


Poland's jewish insurrection didn't even represent half of the Brigade's history though. Weren't they kicked out of the uprising or something? Their operations in Belarus formed a great part of their history, that's what I'm interested to know.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

352Div said:


> Poland's jewish insurrection didn't even represent half of the Brigade's history though. Weren't they kicked out of the uprising or something? Their operations in Belarus formed a great part of their history, that's what I'm interested to know.


In Belarus uneducated Peasants were tricked by (((Commissars))) to fight their liberators. It is sad that so many partisans, NOT civilians, had to perish but that is just modern war, which is only as brutal due to (((certain))) people and their willingness to even turn normal civilians into underground soldiers.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

Again read David Irving if you want to know more.


----------



## 352Div (Jun 11, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> In Belarus uneducated Peasants were tricked by (((Commissars))) to fight their liberators. It is sad that so many partisans, NOT civilians, had to perish but that is just modern war, which is only as brutal do to (((certain))) people and their willingness to even turn normal civilians into underground soldiers.


Indeed that happened, that most likely happened with the partisans that fought them in Belarus. I recall seeing an officer report to the SS command that they killed about 200-1000 partisans in a village, then subsequently burnt it. If I'm not mistaken, about 19 rifles were captured. The number is probably not right, but it's along those lines. I'll read David Irving as soon as you recommended me to, being a poorfag doesn't help a man, unless there's some pdf or EPUB of it.


----------



## I am vomit (Jun 11, 2022)

You have to photoshop cartoon horses into the jews. It's the only thing that makes them feel empathy.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

https://fpp.co.uk/books/index.html
		

You can get some of his books as PDFs for free here.
I would like to recommend you some other authors but they are German and there books aren't translated.


----------



## Skitarii (Jun 11, 2022)

I don't get the pool and theatre argument. Why should it be assumed that the prisoners got to use those facilities rather than the prison guards?


----------



## 352Div (Jun 11, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> https://fpp.co.uk/books/index.html
> 
> 
> You can get some of his books as PDFs for free here.
> I would like to recommend you some other authors but they are German and there books aren't translated.


Thanks! Should I start by reading Hitler's War?


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Jun 11, 2022)

Fuck you OP.
Who's invited you? I'm gonna punch him in the face.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> I don't get the pool and theatre argument. Why should it be assumed that the prisoners got to use those facilities rather than the prison guards?


Noted, thanks. I will add into the video a mention that there is evidence that it was used by both.


352Div said:


> Thanks! Should I start by reading Hitler's War?


Either that or Churchill's War.


Prophetic Spirit said:


> Fuck you OP.
> Who's invited you? I'm gonna punch him in the face.


Cause I make you unconformable by spreading the truth? Go back to video games and your avatar cartoon for 10 year olds while your civilizations perishes under (((their))) assault.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Jun 11, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> Cause I make you unconftroable by spreading the truth? Go back to video games and your avatar cartoon for 10 year olds while your civilizations perishes under (((their))) assault.


You're the autistic fuck who takes things seriously.
If i want to cry because every winner in history manipulates the course of the situations in their favor, i could have a river under my house.
You can't do nothing against elites more than creating a thread like this and getting literally joked by other users. My approach is more direct, fucking newfag.
Get out of my sight and fuck you x2.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

Prophetic Spirit said:


> Fuck you OP.
> Who's invited you? I'm gonna punch him in the face.


Should I look up the age of your character avater or are you just going to admit that you like underaged girls?


Prophetic Spirit said:


> You're the autistic fuck who takes things seriously.
> If i want to cry because every winner in history manipulates the course of the situations in their favor, i could have a river under my house.
> You can't do nothing against elites more than creating a thread like this and getting literally joked by other users. My approach is more direct, fucking newfag.
> Get out of my sight and fuck you x2.


NO DON'T TRY TO REPILL PEOPLE ONLINE! JUST ACCEPT THAT (((THEY))) ARE ACTIVELY UNDERMINING YOUR CIVILIZATION!
Go back to jacking it to underaged cartoon girls from shows that 10 year old watch instead of annoying the actual adults.


----------



## I am vomit (Jun 11, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> Please stay on topic. I am trying to seriously find out how effective my new redpill method is.


I'm not joking. Start photoshopping ponies and posting them on kiwifarms or fuck off.


----------



## Penis Drager (Jun 11, 2022)

Jesus you're retarded.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

I am vomit said:


> I'm not joking. Start photoshopping ponies and posting them on kiwifarms or fuck off.


Do you think that posting the truth while My little pony plays in the background would be even more eye-catching?


Penis Drager said:


> Jesus you're retarded.


And you? I mean (((you)))? Or are you simple niggercattle?


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

Would you say that the Combination of Killer Beans, Matrix Music and Holocaust denial is a good way to spread the truth?


----------



## Penis Drager (Jun 11, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> And you? I mean (((you)))?


Jesus you're retarded.


----------



## Caesare (Jun 11, 2022)

The information is good, the music is good, but the dancing chicken nugget, idk what that's all about. It's too silly. I don't have a good suggestion about what you should put in the background though. Maybe spaceships taking off and satellites in orbit. I like that kind of stuff.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

Caesare said:


> The information is good, the music is good, but the dancing chicken nugget, idk what that's all about. It's too silly. I don't have a good suggestion about what you should put in the background though. Maybe spaceships taking off and satellites in orbit. I like that kind of stuff.


Thanks, how do you feel about this video?


Penis Drager said:


> Jesus you're retarded.


Again Niggercattle or (((them)))? If you are (((one))) then I can at least understand that you would immediately try to undermine me otherwise you are literally doing their job for free. Not just Niggercattle but also a filthy janny!


----------



## Caesare (Jun 11, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> Thanks, how do you feel about this video?


I like the information, and I like the music, same like I said in the last message pretty much. I just don't care for the dancing chicken nuggets. I think some cool space stuff would be better, but that doesn't really fit the theme, though neither do the breakdancing chicken nuggets so I dont think it matters.


----------



## draggs (Jun 11, 2022)

Why do you faggots continually try to deny the Nazis credit for doing their damnedest to accomplish what you want accomplished so bad

Seems ungrateful and sus to me


----------



## Penis Drager (Jun 11, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> Thanks, how do you feel about this video?
> 
> Again Niggercattle or (((them)))? If you are (((one))) then I can at least understand that you would immediately try to undermine me otherwise you are literally doing their job for free. Not just Niggercattle but also a filthy janny!


You know what? I'm convinced. 
You should absolutely send these high quality, well informed videos to all of your friends on Facebook. I'm sure they'll be convinced too.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

draggs said:


> Why do you faggots continually try to deny the Nazis credit for doing their damnedest to accomplish what you want accomplished so bad
> 
> Seems ungrateful and sus to me


David Irving proved what they actually tried to achieve. But yea go on believing (((honest historians))) and ignore their early life section.


Penis Drager said:


> You know what? I'm convinced.
> You should absolutely send these high quality, well informed videos to all of your friends on Facebook. I'm sure they'll be convinced too.


Where I life most people are well educated and thus have already received these videos, and also agree with them, or even sent them to me themself.


----------



## Penis Drager (Jun 11, 2022)

This whole debate seems so pointless to me:
One side's like "The holocaust happened and it's bad that it did." The other's like "The holocaust didn't happen but it would be good if it did."

Wouldn't everyone be happier if we all just met in the middle and agreed that The Holocaust happened and it was good?


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

Penis Drager said:


> This whole debate seems so pointless to me:
> One side's like "The holocaust happened and it's bad that it did." The other's like "The holocaust didn't happen but it would be good if it did."
> 
> Wouldn't everyone be happier if we all just met in the middle and agreed that The Holocaust happened and it was good?


Yea bro like totally just believe what the mainstream tells you even thou they are obviously wrong nearly every other time and are also obviously evil.
Niggercattle I tell you.
Read Irving if you want to know what really happened!


----------



## Penis Drager (Jun 11, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> Yea bro like totally just believe what the mainstream tells you even thou they are obviously wrong nearly every other time and are also obviously evil.
> Niggercattle I tell you.
> Read Irving if you want to know what really happened!


Jesus you're retarded.


----------



## draggs (Jun 11, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> David Irving proved what they actually tried to achieve. But yea go on believing (((honest historians))) and ignore their early life section.


David Irving


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

Penis Drager said:


> Jesus you're retarded.


Again Niggercattle or (((them)))? If you are (((one))) then I can at least understand that you would immediately try to undermine me otherwise you are literally doing their job for free. Not just Niggercattle but also a filthy janny!
Also nice how you ignored the fact that I told you that my people don't care about evil non-wholesome, non reddit denial cause you don't know what to say when you meet people that don't care for you're poor attempt to cancel anybody who doesn't follow the (((mainstream))) narrative


draggs said:


> David Irving


Anything proving him wrong? Or do you just repeat what (((the news))) say about him, like the good Niggercattle you are?


----------



## draggs (Jun 11, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> Again Niggercattle or (((them)))? If you are (((one))) then I can at least understand that you would immediately try to undermine me otherwise you are literally doing their job for free. Not just Niggercattle but also a filthy janny!
> Also nice how you ignored the fact that I told you that my people don't care about evil non-wholesome, non reddit denial cause you don't know what to say when you meet people that don't care for you're poor attempt to cancel anybody who doesn't follow the (((mainstream))) narrative
> 
> Anything proving him wrong? Or do you just repeat what (((the news))) say about him, like the good Niggercattle you are?


That's right widdle goyischer, I'm laughing at you 

Geh kak afen yam


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

Also for all other german speaker:
This is a good rap song by a brilliant Austrian artist about denying the holocaust.


			https://vocaroo.com/1cOhhiymCBO6
		



draggs said:


> That's right widdle goyischer, I'm laughing at you
> 
> Geh kak afen yam





			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fnja9qN2vM
		

Wir werden sie jagen!=We will hunt you!


----------



## draggs (Jun 11, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> Also for all other german speaker:
> This is a good rap song by a brilliant Austrian artist about denying the holocaust.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I don't speak Germ or other languages of untermensch filth


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

draggs said:


> Sorry, I don't speak Germ or other languages of untermensch filth


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fnja9qN2vM


----------



## Penis Drager (Jun 11, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> Again Niggercattle or (((them)))? If you are (((one))) then I can at least understand that you would immediately try to undermine me otherwise you are literally doing their job for free. Not just Niggercattle but also a filthy janny!
> Also nice how you ignored the fact that I told you that my people don't care about evil non-wholesome, non reddit denial cause you don't know what to say when you meet people that don't care for you're poor attempt to cancel anybody who doesn't follow the (((mainstream))) narrative
> 
> Anything proving him wrong? Or do you just repeat what (((the news))) say about him, like the good Niggercattle you are?


Jesus Christ, dude. If you wanna have this discussion, there's a nearly 100 page thread specifically about the topic where every point in your gay videos has already been debated ad nauseum here.
Nobody who gives even the slightest shit about the topic is unfamiliar with any of the information you provided. You're just retarded.


----------



## draggs (Jun 11, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fnja9qN2vM


Nigger learn to embed media it's so easy


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

Penis Drager said:


> Jesus Christ, dude. If you wanna have this discussion, there's a nearly 100 page thread specifically about the topic where every point in your gay videos has already been debated ad nauseum here.
> Nobody who gives even the slightest shit about the topic is unfamiliar with any of the information you provided. You're just retarded.


I wanted to know whether my posted videos are a good method to redpill people. You started discussing about the holocaust in general. Sorry that YOU started moving the goalpost forcing me to reply to your shit.


draggs said:


> Nigger learn to embed media it's so easy


(((Nigger))) learn to click a link, it's so easy


----------



## draggs (Jun 11, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> I wanted to know whether my posted videos are a good method to redpill people. You started discussing about the holocaust in general. Sorry that YOU started moving the goalpost forcing me to reply to your shit.
> 
> (((Nigger))) learn to click a link, it's so easy


I don't associate myself with Germs like that, being a superior form of life and all


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

Would you say that the Combination of Killer Beans, Matrix Music and Holocaust denial is a good way to spread the truth?


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

draggs said:


> I don't associate myself with Germs like that, being a superior form of life and all


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fnja9qN2vM
You will never be a real Human. You have no sense of self, you have no morals, you have no Foreskin. You are a parasite twisted by money and power into a crude mockery of nature’s perfection, great white warriors who used to control civilization.

All the “validation” you get is two-faced and half-hearted. Behind your back people mock you. Your fellow humans are disgusted and ashamed of you, your “friends” laugh at your ghoulish appearance behind closed doors.

Other people are utterly repulsed by you. Thousands of years of evolution have allowed people to sniff out frauds with incredible efficiency. Even Jews who “pass” look uncanny and unnatural to a man. Your penis structure is a dead giveaway. And even if you manage to get a drunk girl home with you, she’ll turn tail and bolt the second she gets a whiff of your diseased, infected circumcised dick.
You will never be human. Because of you, we, white civilization, wrenche out a fake smile every single morning and we tell ourself it’s going to be ok, but deep inside we feel the depression creeping up like a weed, ready to crush us under the unbearable weight.
Eventually it’ll be too much to bear - we’ll buy a rope, tie a noose, put it around your neck, and plunge you into the cold abyss, like we did with niggers before you stopped us. Your neighbours  will find you, heartbroken but relieved that they no longer have to live with the unbearable shame and disappointment. They’ll bury you with a headstone marked with your birth religion, and every passerby for the rest of eternity will know a jew is buried there. Your body will decay and go back to the dust, and all that will remain of your legacy is a skeleton that is unmistakably Jewish.

This is your fate. This is what you chose. There is no turning back.


----------



## draggs (Jun 11, 2022)

Remember when the Judeo-Bolshevists raped 3 million Germs in 1945? Good times.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

draggs said:


> Remember when the Judeo-Bolshevists raped 3 million Germs in 1945? Good times.


I really hope that you are actually a rabbi and not just dumb Niggercattle that does it for free.


----------



## draggs (Jun 11, 2022)

Remember when the USAAF turned Dresden into the single greatest disinfection event in history? Man that was great. So much Germ contagion removed from the earth.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

draggs said:


> Remember when the USAAF turned Dresden into the single greatest disinfection event in history? Man that was great.


What drove you into this? Why do you simp for a race of demons that are destroying everything your ancestors spend centuries building? Unless you actually are a rabbi of course!


----------



## draggs (Jun 11, 2022)

Remember when Germanicus was on the verge of cleansing the filthy Germ stain from the earth when Livia poisoned him? What a horrible mistake that dumb woman made. Think of the billions of lives that would have been saved from death and misery if the Germs had ceased to exist long before they unleashed their greatest subhuman monsters in Luther, Karl, and Adolf on unsuspecting actual human beings


----------



## Penis Drager (Jun 11, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> I wanted to know whether my posted videos are a good method to redpill people.


Maybe the most easily suggestible 10% of people. 
Anyone who bothers to verify the information in the videos is going to find that rebuttals already exist and are going to fall right back into their default position.



A'Frosch said:


> Sorry that YOU started moving the goalpost forcing me to reply to your shit.


All I did was call you retarded you fucking retard.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

draggs said:


> Remember when Germanicus was on the verge of cleansing the filthy Germ stain from the earth when Livia poisoned him? What a horrible mistake that dumb woman made. Think of the billions of lives that would have been saved from death and misery if the Germs had ceased to exist long before they unleashed their greatest subhuman monsters in Luther, Karl, and Adolf on unsuspecting actual human beings


Rome nearly succeed in removing your kind. Kind of funny that you really can't go back more than a hundred years when you want to talk about victories of your kind.


Penis Drager said:


> Maybe the most easily suggestible 10% of people.
> Anyone who bothers to verify the information in the videos is going to find that rebuttals already exist and are going to fall right back into their default position.
> 
> 
> All I did was call you retarded you fucking retard.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## draggs (Jun 11, 2022)

Remember when Napoleon had the chance to extirpate Germ barbarism from the body politic of Europe and didn't? Very disappointing


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

draggs said:


> Remember when Napoleon had the chance to extirpate Germ barbarism from the body politic of Europe and didn't? Very disappointing


I don't care for German civilization. I care for white civilization!


----------



## draggs (Jun 11, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> I don't care for German civilization. I care for white civilization!


So do I, that's why the Germ must be exterminated


----------



## trailcamwhore (Jun 11, 2022)

The real Holocaust redpill is that it happened but the Soviets did it—and all the exciting "survivor" stories from Germany and Poland are lies. That much you can tell just by reading them. They're fucking preposterous.

Why are the Jews in charge of American foreign policy obsessed with destroying Russia, even if it means obliterating America too, but indifferent to the fate of Germany?

_thunk.7z_


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

draggs said:


> So do I, that's why the Germ must be exterminated


Germ aren't the ones who are currently undermining white civilization.


trailcamwhore said:


> The real Holocaust redpill is that it happened but the Soviets did it—and all the exciting "survivor" stories from Germany and Poland are lies. That much you can tell just by reading them. They're fucking preposterous.
> 
> Why are the Jews in charge of American foreign policy obsessed with destroying Russia, even if it means obliterating America too, but indifferent to the fate of Germany?
> 
> _thunk.7z_


Again this isn't supposed to be a debate about the holocaust. Also rabbis don't like modern day Russia cause Putins goals don't align with theirs. In the cold war the conflict between east and west was only a distraction while (((they))) were working hard at undermining and eroding the racial foundation of white civilization.


----------



## draggs (Jun 11, 2022)

Germs are doing more to destroy western civilization than anyone else on the planet


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

draggs said:


> Germs are doing more to destroy western civilization than anyone else on the planet


How rabbi?


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Jun 11, 2022)

I am vomit said:


> You have to photoshop cartoon horses into the jews. It's the only thing that makes them feel empathy.


It's not empathy; they just know how much a good horse is worth.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

Iron Jaguar said:


> It's not empathy; they just know how much a good horse is worth.


Is this entire horse thing just a joke that I don't get?


----------



## big cum (Jun 11, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> (((they)))





A'Frosch said:


> (((you)))





A'Frosch said:


> (((one)))


Are you afraid of writing the word Jews?


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

big cum said:


> Are you afraid of writing the word Jews?


I was never referring to Jews, that is something that you must have misunderstood or made up in your head.
I love Israel and Jewish people.


----------



## big cum (Jun 11, 2022)

lol pussy


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

Would you say that the Combination of Killer Beans, Matrix Music and Holocaust denial is a good way to spread the truth?


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Jun 11, 2022)

Null waited too long to close registration.


----------



## I am vomit (Jun 11, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> Is this entire horse thing just a joke that I don't get?


What you aren't getting is the undying support of horse fags.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Jun 11, 2022)

> Joined: May 1, 2022



lol


----------



## NetVet (Jun 11, 2022)

Imagine being such a dumb goy falling for the empathy cucking trick and acting as if you somehow care about their gematrica kaballah demented "prophecy" number game and all they've managed to racket out of it.

Just....FUCK....lmao depressing.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Jun 12, 2022)

Why are Nazis and anti-semites always trying to deny the Holocaust? Hitler gassed 6 million kikes, shouldn't you be proud of that or something?


----------



## NetVet (Jun 12, 2022)

1/10 bait, but definitely do try again.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 12, 2022)

I am vomit said:


> What you aren't getting is the undying support of horse fags.


Why should I want the support of bronies?


Crystal Coomer said:


> lol


What is it abut this that triggers you people so much. I have been lurking here for more than a year before I joined.


TroonsDid911 said:


> Why are Nazis and anti-semites always trying to deny the Holocaust? Hitler gassed 6 million kikes, shouldn't you be proud of that or something?


Again. Read David Irving if you want to know what really happened.


NetVet said:


> Imagine being such a dumb goy falling for the empathy cucking trick and acting as if you somehow care about their gematrica kaballah demented "prophecy" number game and all they've managed to racket out of it.
> 
> Just....FUCK....lmao depressing.


I don't even understand what you are trying to say.


NetVet said:


> 1/10 bait, but definitely do try again.


Now I am baiting. Can you at least be consistence with what my supposed goal is?


----------



## NetVet (Jun 12, 2022)

What I'm trying to say here is, I don't give a fuck about jewish gematria.

Hope you understand.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 12, 2022)

NetVet said:


> What I'm trying to say here is, I don't give a fuck about jewish gematria.
> 
> Hope you understand.


No reason for you to come into this thread, if you don't care. There are a million other threads you could have simply visited instead.


----------



## NetVet (Jun 12, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> There are a million



Six of em?


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 12, 2022)

NetVet said:


> Six of em?


Haha very funny. Me repeating (((their))) lies while million of Europeans perish under the knives of the hordes that (((they))) imported without our consent is very funny. Haha, I just can't seem to stop laughing.


----------



## I am vomit (Jun 12, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> Why should I want the support of bronies?


No political movement can take off without them.


----------



## malleusmaleficarum (Jun 12, 2022)

@A'Frosch jesus christ shut the fuck up you stupid fucking retard. it takes a special type of faggot to shit up q&a. lurk more nigger. and pound sand!


----------



## draggs (Jun 12, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> How rabbi?


their blood is no good for matzo


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 12, 2022)

I am vomit said:


> No political movement can take off without them.


I watched My Little Pony at age 8, while waiting for Spongbob to start. I have no interest in having 8 year olds in my political movement sorry.


malleusmaleficarum said:


> Jesus christ shut the fuck up you stupid fucking retard. it takes a special type of faggot to shit up q&a. lurk more nigger. and pound sand!


Why the hate?


draggs said:


> their blood is no good for matzo


What is matzo rabbi?


----------



## draggs (Jun 12, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> I watched My Little Pony at age 8, while waiting for Spongbob to start. I have no interest in having 8 year olds in my political movement sorry.
> 
> Why the hate?
> 
> What is matzo rabbi?


cracker bread


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 12, 2022)

draggs said:


> cracker bread


Should I try it when I visit Israel?


----------



## draggs (Jun 12, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> Should I try it when I visit Israel?


only if youre visiting during passover


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 12, 2022)

draggs said:


> only if youre visiting during passover


Ok, thanks. Why only during passover?


----------



## draggs (Jun 12, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> Ok, thanks. Why only during passover?


very speshul ingredients


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

Would you say that the Combination of Killer Beans, Matrix Music and Holocaust denial is a good way to spread the truth?


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 12, 2022)

draggs said:


> very speshul ingredients


I hope its not white blood.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jun 12, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> I hope its not white blood.


What if it’s white Jew blood?


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 12, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> What if it’s white Jew blood?


I am no vampire so I am not interest in blood. If (((they))) use white blood than that is shit caused they had to kill a white person to get it. If (((they))) killed a white jew for it I don't care but still wouldn't want to eat it.


----------



## draggs (Jun 12, 2022)

it's arab blood not white


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 12, 2022)

draggs said:


> it's arab blood not white


Still blood. Thanks for the warning rabbi.


----------



## I am vomit (Jun 12, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> I watched My Little Pony at age 8, while waiting for Spongbob to start. I have no interest in having 8 year olds in my political movement sorry.


This fag doesn't know about obtaining a pony army for political power lmfao


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 12, 2022)

I am vomit said:


> This fag doesn't know about obtaining a pony army for political power lmfao


I am not interested in ponies or men sorry.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jun 12, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> I am no vampire so I am not interest in blood. If (((they))) use white blood than that is shit caused they had to kill a white person to get it. If (((they))) killed a white jew for it I don't care but still wouldn't want to eat it.


What if they didn’t kill the white guy, they just took like a pint to cook with?   
Would pure white blood actually be _preffered _than?


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 12, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> What if they didn’t kill the white guy, they just took like a pint to cook with?
> Would pure white blood actually be _preffered _than?


What part of I am not interest in blood did you not get? I don't want to drink blood.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jun 12, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> What part of I am not interest in blood did you not get? I don't want to drink blood.


Look, I’m just saying, hypothetically if they used pure white aryan blood in the “cracker bread” would that be better or worse than nigger or Jew blood?

Assuming all donors lived.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 12, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> Look, I’m just saying, hypothetically if they used pure white aryan blood in the “cracker bread” would that be better or worse than nigger or Jew blood?
> 
> Assuming all donors lived.


Blood is blood. I don't care whether it is white, black or Jewish blood.
To answer your question if they used white blood that wouldn't be better or worse than black blood.


----------



## Table Country (Jun 12, 2022)

I second that you're retarded. Not for any political or philosophical reasons, but because you have the mannerisms and personality of a retard. By this same metric I declare that you are also a nigger, a homosexual, and are fat, thus I would not have sex with you.


----------



## draggs (Jun 12, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> What part of I am not interest in blood did you not get? I don't want to drink blood.


you dont drink it


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Jun 12, 2022)

Gr8 b8 m8, I r8 8/8, no h8 ur gr8


----------



## Pissmaster (Jun 12, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> Cause I make you unconformable by spreading the truth? Go back to video games and your avatar cartoon for 10 year olds while your civilizations perishes under (((their))) assault.





A'Frosch said:


> Go back to jacking it to underaged cartoon girls from shows that 10 year old watch instead of annoying the actual adults.


"go back to your childish entertainment and let us adults continue to shit our pants on forums and keep telling other people what guys on bitchute said and hopefully someone else will fix all my problems"


----------



## Penis Drager (Jun 12, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> Gr8 b8 m8, I r8 8/8, no h8 ur gr8
> View attachment 3381069


*Always *feed trolls. They're an endangered species these days.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Jun 13, 2022)

Let me put it in a language you can understand: 你看起来像成龙的球袋你同性恋水果循环


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 13, 2022)

Table Country said:


> I second that you're retarded. Not for any political or philosophical reasons, but because you have the mannerisms and personality of a retard. By this same metric I declare that you are also a nigger, a homosexual, and are fat, thus I would not have sex with you.


I am also not fat.


draggs said:


> you dont drink it


I just don't want to eat or drink anything that was made with human blood. Is that so hard to understand rabbi?


Pissmaster said:


> "go back to your childish entertainment and let us adults continue to shit our pants on forums and keep telling other people what guys on bitchute said and hopefully someone else will fix all my problems"


Sorry that I don't like adults who have a underage cartoon girl as their profile picture. Currently I can't do much more but try to spread the truth which is why I created this thread to ask how useful this video is at spreading the truth. I don't expect you to fix any of my countries political problems, I just wanted to hear your opinion about how useful my video is.


Kiwi & Cow said:


> Gr8 b8 m8, I r8 8/8, no h8 ur gr8
> View attachment 3381069





Penis Drager said:


> *Always *feed trolls. They're an endangered species these days.


Sorry that you have such a defeatist attitude that you can't believe that there are people left who actually want to change things for the better


mario if smoke weed said:


> Let me put it in a language you can understand: 你看起来像成龙的球袋你同性恋水果循环


Why should I be Chinese?


----------



## draggs (Jun 13, 2022)

You'll eat the bugs and the blood and be happy, goy


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 13, 2022)

draggs said:


> You'll eat the bugs and the blood and be happy, goy


No thanks rabbi. Before that happens I will move to Israel and hide there.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

Would you say that the Combination of Killer Beans, Matrix Music and Holocaust denial is a good way to spread the truth?


----------



## draggs (Jun 13, 2022)

Not without your cock clipped you won't


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 13, 2022)

draggs said:


> Not without your cock clipped you won't


Both me and my brother had to be circumcised for medical reasons.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jun 13, 2022)

The reason the holocaust is so talked about is because for once they were killing white people created by the devil Yakub rather than God's own chosen people - the black race.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 13, 2022)

Stabmaster Arson said:


> The reason the holocaust is so talked about is because for once they were killing white people created by the devil Yakub rather than God's own chosen people - the black race.


Haha, very funny. The racial foundation of the west is imploding but at least we can make fun of dumb black people! Haha.


----------



## draggs (Jun 13, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> Both me and my brother had to be circumcised for medical reasons.


Sounds sussly... hebraic to me


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 13, 2022)

draggs said:


> Sounds sussly... hebraic to me


Wouldn't be here if I was one of your kind rabbi.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jun 13, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> Both me and my brother had to be circumcised for medical reasons.


The actual medical reason was not for you though, but for the white devil who  needs to eat foreskins to survive.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 13, 2022)

Stabmaster Arson said:


> The actual medical reason was not for you though, but for the white devil who  needs to eat foreskins to survive.


Very funny.


----------



## draggs (Jun 13, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> Wouldn't be here if I was one of your kind rabbi.


But call him a Jew and you will be astonished at how he recoils

You couldn't keep getting away with it, Moses

Ladies and gentlemen, we got him


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 13, 2022)

draggs said:


> But call him a Jew and you will be astonished at how he recoils
> 
> You couldn't keep getting away with it, Moses
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, we got him


Rabbi, my heritage is about as german as it could be. Besides that some of my ancestors where literally in a gulag for a couple of years because they where german.


----------



## draggs (Jun 13, 2022)

Just another rootless cosmopolitan from a family of rootless cosmopolitans. Too bad the gulag didn't reform your khazar breed


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 13, 2022)

draggs said:


> Just another rootless cosmopolitan from a family of rootless cosmopolitans. Too bad the gulag didn't reform your khazar breed


Rabbi, my ancestors are all basically rural Bavarian and Danube Swabia farmers. None of them ever lived in a city.


----------



## Table Country (Jun 13, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> I am also not fat.
> 
> I just don't want to eat or drink anything that was made with human blood. Is that so hard to understand rabbi?
> 
> ...


I had no idea that my benevolent, insulting shitpost would make you would seethe so hard that you'd dox your hand. If I call you more names will I get a dick pic?


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 13, 2022)

Table Country said:


> I had no idea that my benevolent, insulting shitpost would make you would seethe so hard that you'd dox your hand. If I call you more names will I get a dick pic?


Dox my hand? Come the fuck on calling a picture where you can see my hand and nothing else dox material is just retarded. But I guess good luck finding out who I am now that you have a picture, sorry that I doxxed my Hand. And no, I do not intent to post a picture of my penis sorry.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 13, 2022)

Oh yea I guess I already doxxed my penis cause I revealed that I am circumcised so there you go.


----------



## Table Country (Jun 13, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> Oh yea I guess I already doxxed my penis cause I revealed that I am circumcised so there you go.


Excellent. Now I shall contact my network of Rabbis to track you down through the circumcision database. Expect copius shipments of matza.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 13, 2022)

Table Country said:


> Excellent. Now I shall contact my network of Rabbis to track you down through the circumcision database. Expect copius shipments of matza.


Should I also dox my other hands just so you can be sure that you got the right guy? About the food I guess I will just tell the parcel carrier that I am not interested in blood deliveries.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jun 13, 2022)

draggs said:


> Germs are doing more to destroy western civilization than anyone else on the planet


This but unironically. Every retarded ideology that has undermined the West in the past 500 years came from Germany. Communism, the retarded type of capitalism that is anti-human and practiced by the likes of Amazon and Silicon Valley nowadays Protestantism, hyper-nationalism, retarded/schizo tier philosophical takes that are taken seriously (Hegel and Luther are the beginning of all this shit let's not forget). Them and the French but the French are more followers of dumb trends rather than setters of them.


----------



## draggs (Jun 13, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> Rabbi, my ancestors are all basically rural Bavarian and Danube Swabia farmers. None of them ever lived in a city.


Baron Hirsch Jewish Farmer confirmed

You filthy kike


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 13, 2022)

Tomboy Respecter said:


> This but unironically. Every retarded ideology that has undermined the West in the past 500 years came from Germany. Communism, the retarded type of capitalism that is anti-human and practiced by the likes of Amazon and Silicon Valley nowadays Protestantism, hyper-nationalism, retarded/schizo tier philosophical takes that are taken seriously (Hegel and Luther are the beginning of all this shit let's not forget). Them and the French but the French are more followers of dumb trends rather than setters of them.


Bavarian not German. My people were the first victims of german imperialism.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 11, 2022)

Would you say that the Combination of Killer Beans, Matrix Music and Holocaust denial is a good way to spread the truth?


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 13, 2022)

draggs said:


> Baron Hirsch Jewish Farmer confirmed
> 
> You filthy kike


Please Rabbi I am not of your kind. Nothing is more cringe than a person hating on his own kind. I know you are a rabbi, you know are a rabbi, everyone one knows you are a rabbi, so stop it with the antisemitic remarks.
Also my Name is not Hirsch and my family where the furthest thing from a Baron that one could be back than.


----------



## Dick J. Faggotson (Jun 13, 2022)

To answer the original question: no, it is not. Memes have a low probability of provoking meaningful discussion.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 13, 2022)

Dick Faggotson said:


> To answer the original question: no, it is not. Memes have a low probability of provoking meaningful discussion.


Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jun 13, 2022)

Dick Faggotson said:


> To answer the original question: no, it is not. Memes have a low probability of provoking meaningful discussion.


But what if he used the crab dance video?


----------



## draggs (Jun 13, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> Please Rabbi I am not of your kind. Nothing is more cringe than a person hating on his own kind. I know you are a rabbi, you know are a rabbi, everyone one knows you are a rabbi, so stop it with the antisemitic remarks.
> Also my Name is not Hirsch and my family where the furthest thing from a Baron that one could be back than.


Baron Hirsch is just the rich Jew your Jewish family took shekels from in the 1890s to resettle

You even prey on your own kind


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jun 14, 2022)

A'Frosch said:


> I am also not fat.


Lol.  I bet you’re fat. 

Fatty fat fat. 

Hitler would be disappointed.


----------



## draggs (Jun 14, 2022)

JethroTullamore said:


> Lol.  I bet you’re fat.
> 
> Fatty fat fat.
> 
> Hitler would be disappointed.


Hitler was a vegetarian because he didn't want to be your typical Germ fatty fat fatass with 8 chins and a belly bigger than the brandenburg gate


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jun 14, 2022)

Why can't you just redpill people on shit like Ralph and Chris like a normal forum autistic?


----------



## moseph.jartelli (Jun 14, 2022)

Could you make a video of minions dancing to Smash Mouth like this please?


----------



## Abu Muslim (Jun 14, 2022)

Nigga, you're Bavarian, you were annexed by Prussia.

Even Jews have their own country.


----------



## A'Frosch (Jun 14, 2022)

Stabmaster Arson said:


> But what if he used the crab dance video?


Would make sense if and enemy of the white race died otherwise it would kind of miss the point of using the crabs.


draggs said:


> Baron Hirsch is just the rich Jew your Jewish family took shekels from in the 1890s to resettle
> 
> You even prey on your own kind


Rabbi I don't know if Baron Hirsch stole money from you family or what but for the last time I am not a jew and I would advise you to seek help for whatever Baron Hirsch did to you.


JethroTullamore said:


> Lol.  I bet you’re fat.
> 
> Fatty fat fat.
> 
> Hitler would be disappointed.





draggs said:


> Hitler was a vegetarian because he didn't want to be your typical Germ fatty fat fatass with 8 chins and a belly bigger than the brandenburg gate


Not everyone is an amerimutt. Simply not fat


AMHOLIO said:


> Why can't you just redpill people on shit like Ralph and Chris like a normal forum autistic?


Everyone else is already wasting their time with that. Also my question was whether it would repill normies and not the people who hang around a forum like this.


moseph.jartelli said:


> Could you make a video of minions dancing to Smash Mouth like this please?


Will try thanks for the suggestion.


Abu Muslim said:


> Nigga, you're Bavarian, you were annexed by Prussia.
> 
> Even Jews have their own country.


They literally bought our King so he would agree. But its not like I was living during those times so its not like I can do anything about it.


----------

